# TV Programme "Urban Fox Attack"



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Did anyone watch it on More4? 

It made me so bloody mad! One family called out a trapper to trap foxes in their garden. It was filmed going into the trap, then in the morning the family went out to see it, before the trapper came back to 'dispose' of it. The poor fox was cowering in a corner, dead still with fear. Its eyes were wide & my heart just went out to the poor fox. Th ereason for this? Because foxes were crapping in their garden! :bash:

Another family were whinging because they wanted to leave their chickens out of their pen all day & night, but obviously foxes were attracted to the birds (no sh*t! how about not letting them out!)


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

lol im still watching it now.....we feed our fox that comes in the garden even tho it fights with one of my cats....i blame my cat more cuz hes really aggressive lol but i like them yeah they are scavengers ...if you have chickens then keep them more secure!!!!

this one guy is saying they burst thru the wire!!! yeah ok and the heads were off all the chickens...but yet the chickens were still all there an not taken off or eaten.....hmmmmm


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cjsnakes said:


> lol im still watching it now.....we feed our fox that comes in the garden even tho it fights with one of my cats....i blame my cat more cuz hes really aggressive lol but i like them yeah they are scavengers ...if you have chickens then keep them more secure!!!!
> 
> this one guy is saying they burst thru the wire!!! yeah ok and the heads were off all the chickens...but yet the chickens were still all there an not taken off or eaten.....hmmmmm


Exactly, did you see the flimsy wire on the chicken coop? It was saggier than an old woman's cleavage! The fox would have returned to take the other chickens it had killed, to stash for a later date, but was probably disturbed. Thats why the dad of the family & that snobby girl found the rest of the chickens dead.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

oh yeah and a fox killed my rabbit when i was young but i wouldnt hate them for it.....wasnt like it was a personal attack against me lol you can just imagine the fox like..'hmmm this woman hasnt fed me tonight, how can i piss her off, cuz i just cant be arsed to go thru the bins tonight' lol

omg did you see the guy trying to make the fox sit haha how funny :lol2: its not a bloody dog


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Exactly, did you see the flimsy wire on the chicken coop? It was saggier than an old woman's cleavage! The fox would have returned to take the other chickens it had killed, to stash for a later date, but was probably disturbed. Thats why the dad of the family & that snobby girl found the rest of the chickens dead.


 
maybe they did it....they killed the chickens to make people hate foxes :lol2: yeah they were really snobby


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cjsnakes said:


> maybe they did it....they killed the chickens to make people hate foxes :lol2: yeah they were really snobby


"Yes, bloody good show old chap, pity we cant go off with the hounds & hunt the buggars"

The b*st*rds just shot the pregnant vixen & her mate!!! F***ing t**ts!!! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

ohhh i think im gonna acctually cry they shot one then the other one came over calling it and they shot that one as well!!! its sickening it was like a tragic love story of to foxes

omg people keep your doors cat flaps and windows closed an night i feed mine and have never had a problem with them its so stupid i really dislike these ignorant people


haha love the sig... save a fox ..kill a toff


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cjsnakes said:


> ohhh i think im gonna acctually cry they shot one then the other one came over calling it and they shot that one as well!!! its sickening it was like a tragic love story of to foxes
> 
> omg people keep your doors cat flaps and windows closed an night i feed mine and have never had a problem with them its so stupid i really dislike these ignorant people
> 
> ...


They should have shot that toffee-nosed frigid-looking daughter of theres :bash:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> They should have shot that toffee-nosed frigid-looking daughter of theres :bash:


haha they should of shes going no where in life :lol2: snobby cow, il bring one of my snakes down to finish off their chickens lol


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

cjsnakes said:


> ohhh i think im gonna acctually cry they shot one then the other one came over calling it and they shot that one as well!!! its sickening it was like a tragic love story of to foxes


My nan was shouting me when they were shooting them 2 foxes, I was busy with the ducklings trying to sort them out for the night. I went mad, how cruel to put meat out for them then shoot them as they come!! Them poor babies too.

My nan said well they are savaging children, I said good!! she said what do you mean good they are over populated. I then replied, they are overpopulated are they? Where ever I look theres a f:censor:g human, i'll build a KFC and everyone thats walks in there I will shoot, because if anything is over populated its us!!

People just dont think, maybe they are having to supposedly attack or raid bins and that, is because we are building in the homelands. If foxes started demolishing our houses to build new dens, I dont think we would be too happy about it neither.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just tried looking for this on the t'internet to watch, but I can't find it....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Who added the tag 'vermin'? :bash:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Who added the tag 'vermin'? :bash:


obv someone who didnt feel like posting that view


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> obv someone who didnt feel like posting that view


Mmmmm


----------



## psycomadlad (Jul 27, 2009)

I watched this and would like too see the guy n his wife lyin dead on their back lawn!! after a marksman shot them the guy took great pleasure watchin the pair get shot and the marksman knew it sick as out m8!!
although the mange coverd trapped one was a good catch!!
why do we insist on messin with nature and old practice only to produce a worse situation and inhuman results?


----------



## psycomadlad (Jul 27, 2009)

Ihave to add the marksman was very good and did it very clean! its a hard question but the toffs do need hunting without a real chance of escape!
It was very hard to watch a perfect pair die because they poo in his garden!


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah poor foxes - i mean aww theyre soo cute arent they :flrt:its not like they are vermin pests that cause such a nuisence and damage:whistling2: along with squirrels pidgeons rats and rabbits spreading diseases, damaging property,livestock,crops :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I _HATE_ the term "vermin" with a passion!!! An animal is only considered vermin when it is able to thrive around our mess. If we, as a race, weren't disgustingly messy, there wouldn't be a problem. It isn't the animals fault that it has been able to take advantage of a situation and make the best of it.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> I _HATE_ the term "vermin" with a passion!!! An animal is only considered vermin when it is able to thrive around our mess. If we, as a race, weren't disgustingly messy, there wouldn't be a problem. It isn't the animals fault that it has been able to take advantage of a situation and make the best of it.


 you make a very good point, it isnt the animals fault but then nobody is prepared to stop it so desperate measures do have to be taken to take controll


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The ways that people go about "taking care of it" are usually pretty horrible. Putting down poison and many traps is not the way forward. For any animal.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> I _HATE_ the term "vermin" with a passion!!! An animal is only considered vermin when it is able to thrive around our mess. If we, as a race, weren't disgustingly messy, there wouldn't be a problem. It isn't the animals fault that it has been able to take advantage of a situation and make the best of it.


The other word for vermin is successful, When humans are successful at living it's great. When animals are successful at living there vermin.

People just pop them off coz there's loads. I was saying to my self when they shot the pair 'What's the point there already another pair to take there place, And another after them'. You may as well just give the exterminator the money and send him on his way. The exterminator is't going to tell you there no point coz there will just be more to take there place. 

What a muppet not building to strong, proper chicken house/run:whistling2:, And it's the fox's fault ? i think not. If you build a boat and it sinks, who's fault is it, Yours ? or the water ?:lol2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

scorpion-boy said:


> so desperate measures do have to be taken to take controll


There are no desperate measures that need taking. 100,000 fox's are kill by cars a year.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hate the term vermin too:bash:
We should celebrate our native wildlife not exterminate them.
The human race are generally greedy, selfish and messy, if we changed our ways our native wildlife would control there own population and only the strong would survive


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> I _HATE_ the term "vermin" with a passion!!! An animal is only considered vermin when it is able to thrive around our mess. If we, as a race, weren't disgustingly messy, there wouldn't be a problem. It isn't the animals fault that it has been able to take advantage of a situation and make the best of it.


Completely and utterly agree.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I despair of the human race at times. Poor innocent animals


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

i didnt watch it because i just couldnt i would have been in tears. poor defenceless creatures, foxes are beautiful animals. cats and dogs also poo all over peoples gardens but we dont go grab a gun and shoot them do we. rip little foxes


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I cannot watch things like this, it breaks my heart so I will not.

This morning I sat in the garden watching a young red fox jumping at one of our trees to get berries to eat, it was adorable. I then went back in the house to play with Harry and Elspeth.

On my way back from work today I passed a church with a sign outside which read 'Stupidity is the ignorant's excuse for not taking time to learn' I think that more or less sums it all up.

I myself think this is disgusting how people are stopping at nothing to make foxes look bad so that they can bring back fox hunting and make it look like some kind of community service...

-
Elina


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Elina said:


> I cannot watch things like this, it breaks my heart so I will not.


It's wasn't all bad, There was two men that took on a fox that had been hit by a car, 
They got the fox back to full heath and let it go free.

The other t:censor:t built a s:censor:t cheep patch work chicken run, Then blamed the fox for getting into his feeble built chicken run. Well if you build s:censor:t, S:censor:t happens does it not:whistling2:. You can't put corn in front of a chicken and expect it not to eat it, So why would you put chickens in front of a fox and expect it not to eat that.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

We used to be content with a piece of charcoal
Sketching on walls in a gloomy dark hole
Then we put our strengths into building castles
Now we're a tribe of destructive a-holes
Crawled on all fours our hands replaced paws-
As if we foresaw we would open doors
From trees we made oars to explore the shores
We were madly obsessed with the great outdoors


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

psycomadlad said:


> I watched this and would like too see the guy n his wife lyin dead on their back lawn!! after a marksman shot them the guy took great pleasure watchin the pair get shot and the marksman knew it sick as out m8!!
> although the mange coverd trapped one was a good catch!!
> why do we insist on messin with nature and old practice only to produce a worse situation and inhuman results?


Yes, the markman & the old prat homeowner didn't show any remorse or compassion for that pregnant vixen & her mate, which to me is sick.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> Oh yeah poor foxes - i mean aww theyre soo cute arent they :flrt:its not like they are vermin pests that cause such a nuisence and damage:whistling2: along with squirrels pidgeons rats and rabbits spreading diseases, damaging property,livestock,crops :bash:


Foxes, rats, rabbits, pigeons & squirrels are not vermin - humans are!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gazz, I couldn't agree more mate! :notworthy:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Foxes, rats, rabbits, pigeons & squirrels are not vermin - humans are!


hmmm vermin is the wrong word but pigeons are annoying...they just crap every where and on people :devil: love squirrels...i feed them too :blush: dont get wild rabbits round here but do sometimes get rats round the thames, must admit dont like them much and i used to keep rats

ohhh an i got a call from the rspca saying thankyou for the help your giving us ....an it made my day then she said she would like me to also help contribute money because its not the amount they are after but knowing how many people they have on board an then they kno what they are able to do an plan ahead...which is fair enough so i now donate to them aswel lol


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't even bother watching this. I imagine it was just rubbish from start to finish.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cjsnakes said:


> hmmm vermin is the wrong word but pigeons are annoying...they just crap every where and on people :devil: love squirrels...i feed them too :blush: dont get wild rabbits round here but do sometimes get rats round the thames, must admit dont like them much and i used to keep rats
> 
> ohhh an i got a call from the rspca saying thankyou for the help your giving us ....an it made my day then she said she would like me to also help contribute money because its not the amount they are after but knowing how many people they have on board an then they kno what they are able to do an plan ahead...which is fair enough so i now donate to them aswel lol


If I were you I would cancel your donation. I wouldn't give a penny to the RSPCA.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> If I were you I would cancel your donation. I wouldn't give a penny to the RSPCA.


 
yeah i kno i dont agree with all the work they do but its because they are the only people who can legally take animals in to there care from bad homes and they are the only ones that can prosicute an stop certain people from keeping animals which i a good thing, cuz theres a lot of sick people out there that shouldnt own animals


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

all foxes should be killed i saw one tonight that stole a magic potion and tried to destroy all human life

here a picture of the sod


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

cjsnakes said:


> yeah i kno i dont agree with all the work they do but its because they are the only people who can legally take animals in to there care from bad homes and they are the only ones that can prosicute an stop certain people from keeping animals which i a good thing, cuz theres a lot of sick people out there that shouldnt own animals


 
Sorry but youre wrong there the RSPCA have no more 'rights'' than you or I they can only remove animals with the consent of the police or court same as anyone they set them selves up as this righteous organisation, what they try to do is get people to sign over their animals to them as they think the rspca has a right to take them. For once I agree with zoo man (cant believe i just wrote that :lol2 Cancell your subscription


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't ever give the RSPCA a penny. There are much better animal welfare organisations to give your hard earned money to..... Ones that don't say they can't come out to help an animal in need for whatever reason (I'm sure their ACTUAL reason is that Rolph Harris and their camera crew are busy elsewhere).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

cjsnakes said:


> hmmm vermin is the wrong word but pigeons are annoying...they just crap every where and on people.


IMO pigeon s:censor:t is a small price to pay, If it means that peregrine falcons move into are Citys.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tomwilson said:


> all foxes should be killed i saw one tonight that stole a magic potion and tried to destroy all human life
> 
> here a picture of the sod
> image


No wonder some fox's look rank, If there eating Head & Shoulders. Toothpaste. And s:censor:t :lol2:.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

im mmm and ahhhing over posting my views on this thread as i shoot foxes, but think people would just bite my head off and not listen to my views


----------



## ballboy (Jun 23, 2010)

That looks like one of the little gits that tried to bite me as i walked through leicester city centre last year! Dirty city foxes!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> im mmm and ahhhing over posting my views on this thread as i shoot foxes, but think people would just bite my head off and not listen to my views


i would listen. i'm from rural cumbria & a lot of my family agree with fox hunting & i listen to their views (not that i have a choice lol). given the choice of the 2, shooting is my preferred method.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

gazz said:


> IMO pigeon s:censor:t is a small price to pay, If it means that peregrine falcons move into are Citys.
> image


 agreed totaly worth it


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> im mmm and ahhhing over posting my views on this thread as i shoot foxes, but think people would just bite my head off and not listen to my views


No you should. Im not anti shooting. 
but any method of population control should be done in a humane way.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Spadger said:


> Sorry but youre wrong there the RSPCA have no more 'rights'' than you or I they can only remove animals with the consent of the police or court same as anyone they set them selves up as this righteous organisation, what they try to do is get people to sign over their animals to them as they think the rspca has a right to take them. *For once I agree with zoo man (cant believe i just wrote that *:lol2 Cancell your subscription


Why? Have we crossed paths before? :blush:


----------

